# Lowrance HDS 9 touch gen 2 and FMT?



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

Is anyone using this unit with Florida Marine Tracks? I'm a little nervous about buying the N and S chip without seeing it with my own eyes before hand.


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

Nothing to be nervous about. If you don't like it like everyone else, just ship it back for a refund. However, to date, that has not happened a single time so the chances are pretty high you will find it to be just as shown in the detailed youtube videos.


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

RunningOnEmpty said:


> Is anyone using this unit with Florida Marine Tracks? I'm a little nervous about buying the N and S chip without seeing it with my own eyes before hand.


I have it -it is fantastic - you will not be disappointed at all - order it.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

Egrets Landing said:


> Nothing to be nervous about. If you don't like it like everyone else, just ship it back for a refund. However, to date, that has not happened a single time so the chances are pretty high you will find it to be just as shown in the detailed youtube videos.


I already love it! I'm just concerned about the Lowrance performing properly.


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

It runs fine on an HDS. There are no performance issues that will be trouble. However, you would like the NSS better for the zoom knob as its easier to use than a push button and a tad faster to respond.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

Egrets Landing said:


> It runs fine on an HDS. There are no performance issues that will be trouble. However, you would like the NSS better for the zoom knob as its easier to use than a push button and a tad faster to respond.


I noticed your zoom knob on youtube and it looked like it would work great. The lowrance came with the boat so it will have to do.


----------



## Panama1one (Dec 11, 2014)

I have the hds 9 gen2 with fmt and love it. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## mwong61 (Jul 28, 2013)

Egrets Landing said:


> Nothing to be nervous about. If you don't like it like everyone else, just ship it back for a refund. However, to date, that has not happened a single time so the chances are pretty high you will find it to be just as shown in the detailed youtube videos.


Is the North + South FL a single chip? or 2 chips?

Thanks!

M-


----------



## mangoman (Dec 1, 2011)

mwong61 said:


> Is the North + South FL a single chip? or 2 chips?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> M-


I believe there are separate North and South chips due to the amount of data. I just ordered them both to run on new Simrad 9 .Ill post when they arrive.


----------



## mwong61 (Jul 28, 2013)

S


mangoman said:


> I believe there are separate North and South chips due to the amount of data. I just ordered them both to run on new Simrad 9 .Ill post when they arrive.


Sweet, I just ordered the NSS9 Evo 2. Nice rebate on them right now.

M-


----------



## GWT (Mar 29, 2020)

Egrets Landing said:


> Nothing to be nervous about. If you don't like it like everyone else, just ship it back for a refund. However, to date, that has not happened a single time so the chances are pretty high you will find it to be just as shown in the detailed youtube videos.


 Do you know if you can add your own waypoints with FMT and see them on the map?


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

GWT said:


> Do you know if you can add your own waypoints with FMT and see them on the map?


yes


----------



## GWT (Mar 29, 2020)

Thanks fir the quick reply.


----------

